# Pollen and Propolis Honey Recipe?



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

propolis little 5%
pollen medium 20%- 25%
honey a lot 70% 

this would be my starting point.
should still spread, and not have the propolis over power the taste.

GG


----------



## MajorPain (Jul 22, 2014)

Gray Goose said:


> propolis little 5%
> pollen medium 20%- 25%
> honey a lot 70%
> 
> ...


Thanks. Give me an idea where to start.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

MajorPain said:


> Thanks. Give me an idea where to start.


send me a jar I'll do the taste test for free.


GG


----------

